# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Новый релиз Розница 2.0.4.5 проблемы

## lsd_777

В общем обновились на Новый релиз Розница 2.0.4.5, найденые проблемы, которые до сих пор не удалось решить: 
1. В документе "поступление товаров" не доступна для редактирования колонка "Сумма с НДС" 
2. Не устанавливаются цены номенклатуры, выдается ошибка "Нет доступных видов цен для установки цен номенклатуры""Оформление документа не требуется""Заполнение документа не выполнено" 

Все виды цен созданы! Ошибку никаким акаром не удается победить, пришлось откатиться на предыдущий релиз! Есть какие нибудь соображения по этому поводу?

----------


## lsd_777

Решено! http://forum.infostart.ru/forum40/topic64654/

----------

div11 (30.11.2014)

----------


## div11

Спасибо, пригодилось!!!
Маркетинг -> Виды цен -> СЗЦ = Заполнять по данным ИБ при поступлении и СКД = Цен поступления
и всё работает.


_Аккорды к песням Высоцкого http://vv.sunwithus.ru/_

----------


## HotBeer

Да у меня тоже заработало, но после того как делаешь на основании "поступления товаров" "установка цен" не доступно ни окно старая цена, ни новая...под админом нахожусь...
п.с. ссори за некропостинг...

----------

